# Suburban Hot Water Heaters



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok i know im new with outback units but has anyone else noticed slow heat up of water with Suburban hot water heaters? I have just moved up from an entry level dutchman and it had an atwood i believe. The hot water heater had a smaller burn tube and heated up quick! the flame was always organized and True blue also! With this unit it breaks up into orange at the fusable link and has a huge 3 or 4" burn tube. It's real slow heating up too


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've got a 6 gallon Suburban in the 21RS and have never noticed a problem with it being slow. May be another model though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you have orange flame then the air mix is not correct (it is too rich). With the unit running adjust the air slide open on the venturi while watching the flame, once it goes full blue you will have it adjusted correctly.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have had both the Suburban and the Atwood and I prefer the Suburban. I had more problems with the Attwood and it took longer in my case to heat up the water. It also did not like to stay lit at the beach where there was always a constant wind.


----------

